# Hello from Las Vegas, NV



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome  Did she lose her horse?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, Gaited! Great to see you.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Glad you could join us Gaited!!!


----------



## Vegashorselady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, glad you're here!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Well heck, where is my post???


Okay lets do this again.

Hello everyone,

I'm a married mom.

I have a wonderful hubby and 4 awesome kids, 3 boys and one girl. My oldest is 21 and my youngest is 7 (my little mini me)

As for our animal gang, lets start with the horses. 
We have two horses. One is a Spotted Saddle Horse who is mostly mine to ride. The kids will ride him in the arena every once in a while. 
And our other horse is a QH mare who is excellent for the hubby and kids. 
We have a pound puppy mutt (sheltie mix) and a rescue sun conure bird, fish, rat and I think that is about it.

I tried to post a few pictures of the gang but as you can see, I only got one pic off and lost my original intro. (floating is cyberspace)


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh pretty pics and backgrounds!!!! its kinda rieminds me of the Hills have eyes :shock: lol


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, you must have fun riding there! I'm totally jealous!


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

We do have some very interesting areas to ride in. These photo's are within a 60 mile range of Vegas. We also have Mt. areas to ride. Just missing the beach area  
Below are Mt. Charleston, NV 
















Valley of Fire/logandale trails, Moapa/Logandale, NV (Notice the petroglyphs in the background)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey!
Welcome to thee HF! Have fun and enjoy posting! 
You have wonderful horses!


----------



## shiver (May 22, 2008)

Hey gated. I love the pictures. Are they from your recent trip?


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Rach,

Thank you! :wink: 




Shiver,

The top two pictures are from Thursdays ride up at Mt. Charleston. My hubby's first trip up there. Unfortunately our trip was cut short due to our daughter being sick but it was still a nice ride. I will be taking him back up there sometime soon so he can really experience the wonderful trails up there.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello AGAIN Everyone!

Its been a few years and lots of changes. More horses and less kids at home LOL 

Hope to catch up with ya all


----------

